# Rally 2 code help



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi guys im getting ready to sell a set of 14 inch rally 2 wheels but I don't remember the date code meaning. On the left of the valve stem is a letter M with a 2 under it and a 9 to the right. On the right side of the valve stem hole is the number 22, then the HL.code. any help appreciated. Thank you


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

september 22 72 probably for a 73 model year 
4.75 backspace 14x6


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------

